# Lasagne results 31st March



## bev (Mar 27, 2010)

Results for Lasagne.
Please list all ingredients if home-made and/or garlic bread or chips or salad etc and if shop bought what make etc..

Tell us your ratio and how you are dosing for it i.e. Dual Wave or split injection or 10 minutes before etc.

Also full carb count.

pre-meal level
1 x hour level
2 x hour level
3 x hour level
4 x hour level
5 x hour level

Please keep this thread 'clean' from any other comments so its easier to view results.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok we have had homemade lasagne for lunch today so have done the experiment today.  I may buy a shop bought one on Wednesday to compare.

Homemade :

Lasagne sheets
Minced beef
1/4 pt stock (no carbs)
Mushrooms, onions, garlic, herbs, seasoning
Flour
Pure marg - dairy free
Goats milk
Sheeps cheese

Salad 
Olives   -  5 carbs
Lasagne - 20 carbs

Dual wave -  65/35 over 3 hours

pre level  11.7
1 hour     7.4
2 hour     6.0
3 hour     6.1
4 hour     5.9  
5 hour     3.7   -  small can of coke 

Oops, thought that might happen.  I think I overestimated on the lasagne actually.  The recipe is programmed in my scales but I used less lasagne sheets as I didn't need then so I should have calculated less.  Plus she has been very excited as grandad was here and we've played games all afternoon and she has been ridiculously excited for some reason !

The bolus included a correction as well.   I think she will start going down and hypo as the dual wave bit only finished at the 3 hour mark so it will all depend on the 5 hour level.


----------



## aymes (Mar 29, 2010)

Doing this tonight as working in London on the day.

Shop bought veggie lasagne, plus 50g chocolate straight after as a treat.

Lasagne 55g carbs, choc 30g carbs. By my ratio that's 8.5 units insulin but only having 8 as started lower than target.

Injected all in one go halfway through eating (usually inject before but delayed it because was on the low side).

Start: 4.4
1hr: 10.1
2hr: 12.4 , oh dear, not going well
3hr: 9.7
4hr: 9.2
4 1/2: 7.1 (earlier than 5hr as off to bed)

Well, would have preferred not to have had the spike at 1-2hrs but it could have been worse, doubt the chocolate helped! I've come back to 7.1 which is slightly above what I'd have expected to come down to with the dose reduction but I'd imagine I'll come down a bit before the morning so comfortable with that.

Edit: and now 3.2 at 1am (7hrs). Pretty sure my basal at night is the issue, been doing a lit of testing recently to work out what's happening, a few things making it more tricky than just reducing it.  Think that's something for it's own thread when I'm not post hyo though!


----------



## Mand (Mar 31, 2010)

Taste the difference Lasagne (Sainsbury)

Carbs for lasagne = 42
Dollop of Tomato ketchup = 5
Yog desert = 30

Total carbs = 77 + 1 unit needed for correction = 87 total

Dual wave 60/40 (over 3 hours)

Starting blood = 9.3 (hypo'd 30 mins earlier so slight over correction)

After 1hr = 10.5
        2hr = 10.1
        4hr = 8
At 2am    = 11 (but having problems with highs at this time this week)
Woke on 9.

Any feed back welcome.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

ok well some know i aint keen on lasagne so i went for egg salad

2 boiled eggs sliced
6 cherry tomatoes
2 spring onions
2 pieces of iceberg lettuce
4 raddishes
6 slices of cucumber
2 ravitas
dash of paul newman salad dressing

1xhour-6.5
2xhour-7.5
3xhour-7[3
4xhour-7.1

Nott all bad


----------



## bev (Mar 31, 2010)

Lasagne and chips at Sainsburys cafe. (half term today so cant be bothered cooking).
Chips = 50 carbs
Lasagne = 35 carbs

85 carbs
50/50 over 5 hours.
1/16 

pre-meal = 5.3
1 x hour = 5.2
2 x hour = 7.4  (pump suspended insulin as sensor told it he was low - but he was 7 - so lost insulin for half an hour - so have put it back on and done a square wave for the remainder - all guesswork!)
3 x hour = 9.7 
4 x hour = 15.5 ( obviously the suspended insulin has had an effect so correction given)
5 x hour = 9.9

Alex's sister is jealous of all the attention so wanted me to do her results. She is not diabetic and is 18 and stupid.

Same food but had garlic bread with it.
Pancreatic wave over 5 hours.

pre-meal = 5.1
1 x hour = 6.5
2 x hour = 6.7
3 x hour = 3.9 (wanted a few glucotabs so gave her a few slaps and she came to her senses)
4 x hour = 4.9
5 x hour = 5

Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 31, 2010)

Sortof Lasagna, with lamb mince, courgette strips instead of pasta, bechamel sauce and a little parmesan cheese. Carbs? Not a clue. A few grapes and a cup of tea after.

pre-meal = 7.1
1 x hour = 7.5
2 x hour = 8.1
3 x hour =8.0
4 x hour =7.3


----------

